# Rustic Hummus



## middie (Sep 16, 2004)

thought this sounded good so i wanted to share.

1/2 cup sesame seeds
4 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, plus additional for serving
1 15 ounce can chickpeas, drained
1 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon lime juice
2 cloves garlic
1 1/2 tablespoons honey
paprika for garnish

heat a heavy skillet over medium flame. add the sesame seeds and toast, stirring constantly until lightly browned about 4 minutes. tranfer seeds into a food processor.

add oil and pulse until seeds are coursly chopped. add all remaining ingredients except the paprika and pulse til hummus is well combined but still chunky.

transfer hummus to a bowl. if serving immediately, drizzle it with olive oil and sprinkle lightly with paprika. otherwise tightly cover hummus with plastic wrap and refridgerate. before serving chilled hummus allow it to come to room temp. then stir and garnish.


----------



## Claire (Oct 4, 2004)

I particularly like your use of sesame seeds; I do the same.  Main reason is that tahini is something most of us only would use a bit of every year, and it turns to concrete and lasts forever in that form.  I actually make my hummus using an immersian blender, right in the bean can!   I, too, prefer a rustic rather than really smooth texture.


----------



## middie (Oct 27, 2004)

bump


----------



## In the Kitchen (Oct 27, 2004)

*rustic hummus*

Found it middie.  Thank you have to make printout before I lose it.  I don't like to put it file rather have it at my fingertips Glad you knew what I was talking about.


----------



## middie (Oct 28, 2004)

you're welcome itk


----------

